# Differences between the 225HP and 180HP



## cmathai73 (Apr 1, 2003)

The only differences that I know of between the 180HP and 225Hp are the difference in wheels and of course the HP. I'm sure there are other differences. Would anyone enlighten me on the other astheic or performance differences. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: Differences between the 225HP and 180HP (cmathai73)*

These are what I can think of off the top of my head ... other can add
or correct me:
- 225 has a 6 spd tranny with 2 final drives while 180 has a 5 spd with 1 final drive
- 225 has a dual tip exhaust while 180 has single tip
- 225 has 2 intercoolers while 180 has 1
- 225 has a 9:1 CR while 180 has 9.5:1
- 225 has individual oil sqirters for the pistons/block while 180 does not
- 225 has a biggger intake manny
- 225 has a bigger throttle body and MAF
- 225 has bigger injectors
- 225 intake manny is mounted the other way around (laterally inverted so to speak)


----------



## cmathai73 (Apr 1, 2003)

thanks pal. I didn't realize there were that many differences.


----------



## CHRG_IN (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (cmathai73)*

What about:
6 speed Vs. 5 speed
Larger vented rear brakes
K04 turbo Vs. KO3 sport turbo
Forged internals
Reinforced engine block
225 + $1,500 = 270-308 hp
180 + $1,500 = 225 hp


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (CHRG_IN)*

The 225's entire drivetrain is do different than the 180's it's ridiculous. The tranny is much beefier, same with block, and the obvious bonus of quattro. Basic advantage to the 180 is the current availability of more aftermarket eng perf parts/turbos since it's a "restyled Mk4." Note: there is easier access under hood of a Mk4 than a TT.


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Sheep)*

is there any difference between the pistons and the rods???


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (MAX_POWER)*

yes, forged pistons and connecting rods.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_yes, forged pistons and connecting rods.

Pistons are different - rods are the same, rod bearings are different. In fact they are the same rods that were in the 2.0 16V. Beefy little suckers.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Sheep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sheep* »_The 225's entire drivetrain is do different than the 180's it's ridiculous. The tranny is much beefier, same with block, and the obvious bonus of quattro. Basic advantage to the 180 is the current availability of more aftermarket eng perf parts/turbos since it's a "restyled Mk4." Note: there is easier access under hood of a Mk4 than a TT.

The 225 and 180 QUATTRO tranny's are the same - the 180q's tranny just has a sleeve/spacer in the 6th gear slot and slightly different ratios. The 225's clutch is uprated - but other than that they are identical, with the exception of the rear brakes.


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (Sheep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sheep* »_ and the obvious bonus of quattro. 

Um, you can get a 180 quattro


----------



## dasbeetle (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (PassaTT)*

Actually, you can now only get the 180 with a 6 speed auto and front wheel drive. No more 180's with quattro. Not sure if that was implemented in the 2003 or 2004 models.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: (dasbeetle)*

yep, the 180s are now made for women.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*

2003 is when they made the Tip 180hp cars


----------

